# Woodland Scenics HO River Pass 4'x8' layout



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi.

I am returning to model trains after quite a few years . I am now retired and have time to take it up again.
I am interested in the HO River Pass,unfortunately I am restricted by space to a 4'x6' layout.
N scale is out of the question way too small for me to work on plus I am too heavily involved with HO locos and rolling stock.

I am wondering and hopeing I can fit this plan on my layout with some modification . I realize that there are inclines to keep in mind.
But is it possible? I am more interested in scenery,switching yards have no interests for me.

I am hopeing someone is familiar with this layout or has tried to do what I am proposing.

Any input appreciated.

J


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Rockster,
I've had no personal experience with that kit since I started from total scratch with a 4'X8' sheet of plywood a little over three years ago.
Like yourself, I'm not much into switching yards and simply wanted trains to go 'round and 'round, so I got some Bachmann EZ track and went at it by creating an inner and outer loop that aren't connected. Then I put a figure-8 in the center. This left a ton of room for lots of buildings, roads, trees, etc.
Have fun and good luck,
Bob


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Can you post a pic or a link to the Woodland Scenics RR? I'm not familiar with it. 
But in the layout design forum I posted a thread about a 4x6 layout that I designed and ended up not using. That may be helpful to you. If I can find it I'll post a link here.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

That was easy. It was pushed back to page 4.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20513

1 loop and some switching.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re Woodland Scenics River Pass 4x8 layout*

Hi

I have decided to abandon the idea of doing this layout on a 4x6 I will add 1' on either side to bring it to the proper size of 4x8"

Now to figure out how to do that on a finished 4x6 layout table 

Joe


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

*River Pass Layout*



spoil9 said:


> That was easy. It was pushed back to page 4.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20513
> 
> 1 loop and some switching.


Hi Will

I like the river pass because there is no switching I am more into scenery mountains, tunnels .
I am not a fan of towns and that will be gone on this layout as well as paved roads and side walks. I like rugged scenery so I will put either a train maintenance yard or sawmill instead of the town that is shown on the river pass.

But many thanks for your input on this.

Joe


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Joe,
One of the major things that makes this hobby so appealing is that there are NO RULES!
It's YOUR railroad and you can build it any way YOU want it. 
Have fun,
Bob


----------

